# Quick 20 Minute Engine clean on 40k mile Focus CMax



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

So i'm always pampering my R32 and the wifes Focus Cmax is seriously neglected. I had to open the bonnet on the Cmax to fill up her washer fluid and oh my god that engine was filthy!

I had to do something about it:

Before:

















i used a little AG engine cleaner and megs apc agitated with VP brushes:

















rinsed off with an open hose, dried with a few microfibres and dressed with AG rubber and vinyl care:









Not perfect but a huge improvement for 20 minutes of my time

Cant wait to order a steam cleaner now!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great improvement :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks much better...job well done....

was out cleaning mine today as well.... steam cleaned it as well... magic 

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Much better. A lot nicer to work on too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I want to get the mrs astra sorted but with us maybe moving i gotta put it on hold lest i'll have my garage at last tho


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Much better. A lot nicer to work on too.


exactly, she's roped me into servicing it next weekend now!


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> looks much better...job well done....
> 
> was out cleaning mine today as well.... steam cleaned it as well... magic
> 
> :thumb:


out of interest mate which steam cleaner do you have? never had one before is there a minimum spec i should be looking for?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have this wee Karcher one... had it for years, it has never let me down, and works really well...

http://www.alexshanks.com/karcher-steam-cleaner-sc1122-p392

sure there was a thread on here about a cheaper version someone had got (£40 or something like that)

:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

These are results many can copy it does look so much better, even those who do not get detailing overall like a clean engine,great technique and use of time.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Impressive well worth 20mins, love to see these jobs so satisfying


----------



## w777ara (May 27, 2010)

looks well mate..!


----------



## SuperBaaaad (May 21, 2012)

Amazing results!


----------



## SuperBaaaad (May 21, 2012)

When you rinsed it off, did you bother insulating any of the electrical parts?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate, especially for 20mins :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Very good.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Good work chap


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> looks much better...job well done....
> 
> was out cleaning mine today as well.... steam cleaned it as well... magic
> 
> :thumb:


Have you got two sets of attachements? so youve got one set for items in the house and a set for the car? :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

slineclean said:


> Have you got two sets of attachements? so youve got one set for items in the house and a set for the car? :thumb:


I have a brush attachment for the car, and a MF bonnet for windows and the house..

:thumb:


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

SuperBaaaad said:


> When you rinsed it off, did you bother insulating any of the electrical parts?


No I didn't cover anything was just carefull not to saturate any electrical items too much


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks so much better, well done!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

All in 20 minutes??! Awesome.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

you've inspired me....think I will have a go on both cars this weekend!


----------



## zipp.y (Dec 9, 2010)

looks great


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

you've inspired me too:thumb: my wife also has a cmax and the engine compartment also gets very dirty/dusty, must be the design of em..?
rgds stu


----------



## CornishSteve (May 20, 2012)

That looks awesome! Must have a go on my car. I would have never thought that could be achieved in 20 minutes!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella. thats was in a right state


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

An engine clean is one of them really rewarding jobs, where the right chemicals and a small amount of time gives great results.
Looks really nice!


----------

